# [SOLVED] I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

I was looking this forum for so long now and I found it.
It was long time ago when I was here.

I have another problem with same router.Internet connected via router and It's working but I can't access router site (192.168.1.1).What could be the problem?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

i have moved you to a new thread as the one you posted in was from 2012

would you please post an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
How to open an Elevated Command Prompt in Windows 8
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Thanks etaf for moving this.

Here it is.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : kabelnet.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-ED-E0-08-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d7:1a03:beb8:48ab
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234946541
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
218.248.240.23
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.63(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 7. februar 2015 13:12:51
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 9. februar 2015 13:20:46
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.141.42
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5429:f3f::5429:f3f(
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218103808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EDE00877-A6A7-448E-9FE5-E348B7F929F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.kabelnet.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

thats showing two ethernet connections 

TAP-Windows Adapter V9
which does not have DHCP enabled 

and a 
Realtek PCIe GBE Family
which appears to be connected directly to a modem and not a router

have you installed any virtual adapters or games which use Himachi or a VPN

can you describe how your internet connection are setup 
make and models of the modem and router if separate 
and which port the cables are plugged into please


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

I disabled this one TAP-Windows Adapter V9 .

No I didn't installed something like "Himachi" (you mean Hamachi?)
I just connected modem cable to router and from router to PC.

Router cable into wan port and from lan1 port to PC.

New ipconfig /all with disabled V9 adapter.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : kabelnet.net

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79c%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.63(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 7. februar 2015 13:12:51
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 9. februar 2015 13:20:46
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.141.42
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3c17:758:abd6:f0c0(Prefer
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c17:758:abd6:f0c0%7(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201326592
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5429:f3f::5429:f3f(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218103808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.kabelnet.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

your getting a modem IP from the router 
so the router is not acting correctly as a router

have you tried a factory reset on the router ?


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*



etaf said:


> your getting a modem IP from the router
> so the router is not acting correctly as a router
> 
> have you tried a factory reset on the router ?


I only have restore button on router and I did it couple of times already.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

disconnect the router from the modem
power it off for 15mins
connect a cable between the router and the PC 
now post an ipconfig /all


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : kabelnet.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-ED-E0-08-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d7:1a03:beb8:48ab%6(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.72.171(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234946541
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79c%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.63(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 8. februar 2015 16:00:23
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 9. februar 2015 16:00:22
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5429:f3f::5429:f3f(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218103808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EDE00877-A6A7-448E-9FE5-E348B7F929F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.kabelnet.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

BTW wan,lan1 port lights are blinking all the time.
If anyone have some free time can look via Teamviewer what is wrong.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*



> If anyone have some free time can look via Teamviewer what is wrong.


 we do not allow members to assist off the boards - protection for yourself, as you have no idea who will be connecting 

you still have a modem address
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.63(Preferred)

the PC is connected ONLY to the router and the router is NOT connected to anything else - correct?

how are you connecting to the forum ?

use
What's My IP Address? - Obsolete Browser Page
and check your public IP
is it 
84.41.15.63


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

One cable is goin from modem to router(wan port) and 2nd. one is goin from router(lan1 port) to PC.

I'm connected with router.Or am I wrong?

Yes that is my IP adress.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

I asked you to 


> *disconnect the router from the modem* - DONT connect up again
> 
> power it off for 15mins
> connect a cable between the router and the PC *- ONLY *
> now post an ipconfig /all


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

connect a cable between the router and the PC - ONLY How can I connect to internet then? I won't have connection.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

run the ipconfig /all and then save - so we have a copy of the information 
and then post the results here after you reconnect to the internet

I think your router is broken , as it is not resetting to factory condition using the reset key 

as i asked in an earlier post - what are the makes and models


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Will be back in 15 minutes with all info you asked for.


----------



## ROMs101 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*



Wu187 said:


> connect a cable between the router and the PC - ONLY How can I connect to internet then? I won't have connection.



just copy the result, and connect again to the internet then post,,,, :thumb:


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

I did exactly what you said.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : kabelnet.net

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79c%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.63(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 8. februar 2015 16:45:55
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 9. februar 2015 16:45:55
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5429:f3f::5429:f3f(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218103808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.kabelnet.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

There is nothing in modem (no name)
Router is Asus WL 500gp v2


----------



## ROMs101 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

did you try to access this one? 84.41.15.1


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*



ROMs101 said:


> did you try to access this one? 84.41.15.1


Yes I tried this.

etaf do I need to have connected a cable between the router and the PC (from wan to pc or lan1 to pc) when I take ipconfig /all ?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

well that makes no sense at all
the router should NOT be getting an ip address from the internet 

you posted the correct note file this is not an old copy ?


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*



etaf said:


> well that makes no sense at all
> the router should NOT be getting an ip address from the internet
> 
> you posted the correct note file this is not an old copy ?


I did make new ipconfig /all . It's a correct one.
No idea what to do next.

How do I change that IP?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

that IP should not be on the router 
you did turn it off for 15mims 

you could try using 

ipconfig /release 
ipconfig /renew 

from a CMD prompt - with just the router connected to your PC only


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Do I need to turn off PC to for 15 min or only router?
Router need to be connected from wan to PC or lan1 to PC?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

pc to LAN1 only 
router turned off 
and also turn off the pc why not


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-ED-E0-08-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d7:1a03:beb8:48ab%6(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234946541
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79c%3(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.199.156(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EDE00877-A6A7-448E-9FE5-E348B7F929F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3CED2328-F245-49F9-9C9B-47B27EB62BDD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

thats what I expected to see 

But cannot advise next step until you provide the information requested in previous posts 

make and model of the router 
make and model of the modem


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

I have no idea what's the name of modem cuz it's only white box.
Router is asus wl 500gp2

This is all I can say.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

if the restore button is not working and bringing the router back to default factory settings, then i suspect it is broken

in the state where you do not get an ip - so disconnected from everything except the PC 
try another restore 

also open internet explorer and use 192.168.1.1 
and see what happens

user manual is here
Networking - WL-500gP V2 - ASUS


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

I manage to reset it.
Now I can't connect on with router.ATM I'm connected with modem.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-ED-E0-08-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d7:1a03:beb8:48ab
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.123.48(Preferred
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234946541
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 9. februar 2015 12:54:22
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10. februar 2015 12:54:2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EDE00877-A6A7-448E-9FE5-E348B7F929F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3CED2328-F245-49F9-9C9B-47B27EB62BDD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

what is the ipconfig /all showing ? how was the router/modem connected ?
need some details so we know what we are seeing 

Now just connect the PC to the modem ONLY 
post an ipconfig /all please


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

When I connect router to PC immediately wants to open router site.(192.168.1.1) but Internet doesn't work.

Modem to PC.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : kabelnet.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-ED-E0-08-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d7:1a03:beb8:48ab%6(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.123.48(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234946541
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79c%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.63(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 9. februar 2015 13:07:22
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10. februar 2015 13:07:22
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.141.42
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5429:f3f::5429:f3f(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218103808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EDE00877-A6A7-448E-9FE5-E348B7F929F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.kabelnet.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

can you provide the details requested ?
you need to explain a little more than just posting results - we need to know whats connected to what you post results 
otherwise they are meaningless


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Now modem is connected to PC via cable and Internet works.
What info do you need? 

My english ain't so good so thats why I don't get everything.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

thats OK - just ask again if you dont understand avoids confusion


> Now modem is connected to PC via cable and Internet works.
> What info do you need?


 an ipconfig /all while its connected to the modem and working


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : kabelnet.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-ED-E0-08-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d7:1a03:beb8:48ab%6(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.72.171(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234946541
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79c%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.63(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 9. februar 2015 13:15:49
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10. februar 2015 13:15:48
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 84.41.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.141.42
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5429:f3f::5429:f3f(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218103808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EDE00877-A6A7-448E-9FE5-E348B7F929F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.kabelnet.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kabelnet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

so thats is the correct reading from a modem 
and you are getting the correct readings now from the router 
so do a full powercycle and connect everthing backup again 
Modem > router WAN > PC to Router LAN1
and post back another ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least *5 minutes.* We have found in some instances you need to wait *at least 15 minutes*
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

I will be back in 15 min or so and edit this post.


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

I had to connect via modem cuz Internet doesn't work via router.
Some error.(check pic)










ipconfig /all (modem to router and router to PC)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-ED-E0-08-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d7:1a03:beb8:48ab%6(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.72.171(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234946541
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79c%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 9. februar 2015 14:01:24
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10. februar 2015 14:01:24
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EDE00877-A6A7-448E-9FE5-E348B7F929F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3CED2328-F245-49F9-9C9B-47B27EB62BDD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

so now we need to setup the router 

when you connect to the modem do you have to log in at all ?

what type of connection to the modem do you have - ADSL (telephone line) or Cable provider ?


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Yes i need to put username and password. (admin,admin)

I have cable. (fiber optic)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

That username and password - sounds like the login to the router to setup the router configuration

If you have cable then you should not need to do anything on the router 

may we see some screen shots of the router configuration pages 
you will have to save the screen shots on the PC and then reconnect to the modem to post here

connect to the router (and the router still connected to the modem)

use on a webpage 192.168.1.1
admin/admin 
to get to the configuration pages 

i want to see if its connected - have a look at the user manual i posted a link to - and see if it is the same as the actual router pages

see page 22 of user manual 
internet status 

I want you to goto to that configuration page on the router and tell me what the status page shows for 
IP address 
ETC


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

If you need to see anything else just let me know.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

see page 22 of user manual 
internet status
it says click on it to show all the details 
can you do that and post a screen shot please

as the globe is saying its connected  which is good


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

thats looking good and all connected to the internet and the router is getting the correct information from the Modem 

so lets see why the PC wont connect to the internet 

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc 

with every connected now as it is 
Modem-WAN 
PC - LAN1

do the following tests - and then reconnect to modem to post back the following tests on the PC


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.1*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 98.139.183.24*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 


if you see on the results a 
"general Failure"


> PING: transmit failed. General failure.


This sometimes means a firewall issue
What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

I'm using Nod32 for couple of years now.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>Ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Windows\system32>


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Windows\system32>


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>Ping 98.139.183.24

Pinging 98.139.183.24 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=51
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=51
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=51
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 98.139.183.24:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 123ms, Maximum = 128ms, Average = 125ms

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

put 
98.139.183.24
into a web browser and you should see a page (although parts / images maybe missing) appear

Lets try using google open DNS on your PC and see how that works out

make the changes as described below 
and then post another ipconfig /all

---------------

* Google public DNS *
Note using google public DNS servers from outside the US may actually slow performace - so use the following as a test to identify DNS issues - if these resolve the issues , then we need to investigate further to optimise the use of DNS


Google public DNS
https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address up on a PC
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

Then once you have set up those DNS entries 

* Flush & register DNS *

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

*Ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/registerdns*

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator 
Start> All Programs> Accessories and then *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

now type the command again 

I have found these to be a useful tools to use for DNS testing
https://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm
https://code.google.com/p/namebench/

How to set XP here
How to Use Google Public DNS on Windows 7 and Windows XP

How to setup windows 7 DNS
DNS Addressing - How to Change in Windows 7 - Windows 7 Help Forums

------------------------------


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Do I need to do this with modem to router and router to PC or only modem to PC (cable) ?

BTW internet is working now. (connected via router and can access 192.168.1.1)

Tried wifi on phone but it doesn't work.Weird.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*



> BTW internet is working now. (connected via router and can access 192.168.1.1)


 OK - so what did you do to change to make the PC work 
did you change the DNS settings ?


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*



etaf said:


> OK - so what did you do to change to make the PC work
> did you change the DNS settings ?


I did all those steps you told me.Nothing else.
Whats wrong with wifi?Signal is great but i can't surf on it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*



> I did all those steps you told me.Nothing else.


so as requested, may i see another ipconfig /all from the PC - should just be able to post that now its all working on the router

you have a DNS issue and that will apply to every device you try and connect to the router

so, rather than have to change every device that connects to your router we should be able to set those google dns ip address 
8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 
into the router itself 
i'll need some screen shots again

in post #44 screen shot 
what are the options on the "more Config" dropdown button ?


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-ED-E0-08-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d7:1a03:beb8:48ab%6(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.72.171(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234946541
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79c%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 9. februar 2015 15:48:14
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10. februar 2015 15:48:14
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EDE00877-A6A7-448E-9FE5-E348B7F929F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3CED2328-F245-49F9-9C9B-47B27EB62BDD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

if you click on the globe and whats in more config then ?

otherwise you may have to change you phone DNS 
make and model of the phone


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*










Samasung Galaxy s5


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

click on internet connection and post a screen shot please


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

where it says WAN DNS servers
Change those to NOT be automatic
change the 
DNS Server1 to 8.8.8.8
and change the 
DNS server2 to 8.8.4.4

now your phone should work 

and you can change the settings in the PC back to automatic DNS and it should still work


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

If I remove those numbers from pc internet doesn't work.
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

and you have added and saved in the WAN settings on the router 

if you log back into the router and check the more config on the globe - does it have 
8.8.8.8 in the DNS server1 box
and
8.8.4.4 in the DNS server2 box?


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*



etaf said:


> and you have added and saved in the WAN settings on the router
> 
> if you log back into the router and check the more config on the globe - does it have
> 8.8.8.8 in the DNS server1 box
> ...


Yes I saved that in router.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

take them out of the PC and post another ipconfig /all please


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aleš
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-ED-E0-08-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d7:1a03:beb8:48ab%6(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.72.171(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234946541
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7cdf:3f02:9dd2:c79c%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 9. februar 2015 17:01:03
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10. februar 2015 17:06:56
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 62676980
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-8E-F8-7F-BC-5F-F4-3C-3D-2A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EDE00877-A6A7-448E-9FE5-E348B7F929F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3CED2328-F245-49F9-9C9B-47B27EB62BDD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

strange it wont use the DNS settings from the router 

so you will have to change all the PCs and phones connected to your router 

whats the make and model of the phone


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

What do you mean by "so you will have to change all the PCs and phones connected to your router " ? 

Samsung galaxy s5


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

every device that you want to use on the router , will need to have the DNS changed to google open DNS to work on your router 

it will still work on other wireless networks

OR it maybe possible to change the DNS in the modem 

TRY the following link 
Change DNS Settings on an existing WiFi connection - Android 4.x - Spark New Zealand.
and use 
google open DNS for server 1 & 2 and see if the phone works OK


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

Some routers will only give the gateway as dns. What is on the wan port is not transferred to dhcp.

You would change "obtain dns server automatically" to "use the following dns server" and do a manual dns server ip entry.


----------



## Wu187 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: I can't access router site (192.168.1.1)*

I think this should be fixed now and changing DNS in phone worked as well.
Thanks too all who helped.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

excellent - it maybe that your Broadband supplier (ISP) had an issue and the DNS servers they use are now working OK 

these are the modem DNS servers
DNS Servers
212.103.128.66
212.103.128.67

But google should be OK 
The link to the tool i posted should help to see what dns servers are available to you


----------

